# iptables "ERROR: 0 not a valid target)"

## calculator

Some day iptables is down.

Linux billing 2.6.24-gentoo-r2-hg1 #2 Tue Feb 12 02:08:43 MSK 2008 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3  USE="extensions l7filter -imq -ipv6 -static" 0 kB

```
# genlop -l | tail -n 30

     Fri Feb  1 17:50:23 2008 >>> virtual/perl-Text-Balanced-2.0.0

     Fri Feb  1 17:51:24 2008 >>> net-analyzer/munin-1.3.3-r2

     Mon Feb  4 13:39:53 2008 >>> sys-fs/quota-3.14-r1

     Mon Feb  4 13:42:07 2008 >>> sys-fs/quotatool-1.4.6

     Mon Feb 11 15:53:18 2008 >>> sys-apps/man-1.6f

     Mon Feb 11 15:56:07 2008 >>> dev-libs/geoip-1.4.3

     Mon Feb 11 16:05:54 2008 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.14.5

     Mon Feb 11 16:09:18 2008 >>> dev-libs/libpcre-7.6

     Mon Feb 11 16:22:51 2008 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1

     Mon Feb 11 16:25:21 2008 >>> dev-php5/jpgraph-2.3

     Mon Feb 11 16:25:37 2008 >>> dev-php/PEAR-Numbers_Roman-1.0.2

     Mon Feb 11 16:34:34 2008 >>> dev-scheme/guile-1.8.2

     Mon Feb 11 16:39:53 2008 >>> media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3

     Mon Feb 11 16:41:36 2008 >>> net-analyzer/netperf-2.4.4

     Mon Feb 11 16:43:31 2008 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3

     Mon Feb 11 16:43:58 2008 >>> sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1

     Mon Feb 11 16:45:06 2008 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.76

     Mon Feb 11 16:45:24 2008 >>> dev-php/PEAR-MDB2-2.5.0_alpha2

     Mon Feb 11 16:45:48 2008 >>> dev-php/PEAR-MDB2_Driver_mysql-1.5.0_alpha2

     Mon Feb 11 16:46:16 2008 >>> dev-php/PEAR-Log-1.9.14

     Mon Feb 11 16:53:19 2008 >>> app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6

     Tue Feb 12 00:45:54 2008 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2

     Tue Feb 12 01:00:35 2008 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3

     Tue Feb 12 01:12:21 2008 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r1

     Tue Feb 12 02:00:27 2008 >>> net-misc/l7-protocols-2008.01.16

     Tue Feb 12 02:00:51 2008 >>> net-misc/l7-filter-2.17

     Tue Feb 12 02:05:18 2008 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3

     Tue Feb 12 02:22:24 2008 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.14.3

     Tue Feb 12 02:24:40 2008 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3
```

strace:

```
execve("/sbin/iptables", ["iptables", "-nvL"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8058000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=34764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 34764, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f62000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9608, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f61000

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f5d000

mmap2(0xb7f5f000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7f5f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200a\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1376572, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1381872, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e0b000

mmap2(0xb7f57000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14c) = 0xb7f57000

mmap2(0xb7f5a000, 9712, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f5a000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e0a000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7e0a6c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0xb7f57000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7f5f000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x8056000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0

mprotect(0xb7f89000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7f62000, 34764)               = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_RAW, IPPROTO_RAW)  = 3

getsockopt(3, SOL_IP, 0x40 /* IP_??? */, "filter\0\300H\4A\337\302\t\26\300\211\5A\337|\5A\337\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0"..., [84]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8058000

brk(0x8079000)                          = 0x8079000

getsockopt(3, SOL_IP, 0x41 /* IP_??? */, "filter\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., [656]) = 0

write(2, "ERROR: 0 not a valid target)\n", 29) = 29

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [ABRT], NULL, 8) = 0

gettid()                                = 6470

tgkill(6470, 6470, SIGABRT)             = 0

--- SIGABRT (Aborted) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGABRT +++
```

Someone tell me what is this?

p.s. excuse me for my english

----------

## calculator

This trouble only with 2.6.24-gentoo* symlinks

----------

## orphen

I had take the same problem.

Update to iptables-1.4.0 will solved.

----------

## Chain

1.4.0 did not compile correctly. 1.4.0-r1 solved my problems.

----------

